# Visualiser des .avi sur son iPad avec vlc



## AppleSpirit (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai dernièrement installé vlc sur mon iPad. J'ai ensuite suivi la procédure pour enregistrer les vidéos .avi de mon macbook sur mon iPad en passant par iTunes. 

Or tout se passe correctement avec itunes j'insère la vidéo etc. Mais lorsqu'ensuite j'ouvre l'application vlc sur mon iPad l'habituel message disant qu'il n'y a aucune vidéo enregistrée s'affiche. 

Donc en gros itunes me dit que la vidéo a été sauvegardée dans mon iPad mais vlc de mon iPad me dit qu'il n'y a aucune vidéo disponible...

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## kriso (2 Octobre 2010)

Et c'est vrai pour d'autres formats que .avi ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Octobre 2010)

ah c'est une bonne question. 

en effet, .avi, .wmv ne fonctionnent pas. Par contre les films .mov fonctionnent très bien.

Donc je dirais que cette application vlc c'est pas digne de ce nom puisqu'elle ne lit apparemment qu'un seul format, celui de apple alors que la caractéristique principale de vlc est de lire tous les formats possibles et imaginables. 

bref, quel est le moyen le plus simple et le plus rapide d'encoder mes films divx en format .mov ? Je passe simplement par quicktime et je fais "élaguer" c'est ça ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------

Voilà alors quicktime transforme très rapidement et très facilement mes .avi en format .mov par contre pour les wmv c'est une autre paire de manches je pense qu'il me faudra un logiciel d'encodage qui prendra un temps énorme etc. 

quoi qu'il en soit même lorsque j'utilise quicktime et que j'élague tout le film en format .mov il arrive que je n'aie plus de son lorsque je le visualise sur iPad.

Est-ce qu'il existe une autre application iPad qui lit sans problème n'importe quel format vidéo ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

essaie CineXPlayer ca marche bien chez moi


----------



## momo-fr (3 Octobre 2010)

VLC lit les .avi et .mkv, il faut les copier dans le dossier idoine dans iTunes (onglets App) tu les auras accessible dans VLC sans souci, je n'ai aucun souci avec VLC pour lire des .avi de plusieurs provenances douteuses ou pas.


----------



## modrellik (10 Octobre 2010)

Même problème pour moi....
VLC ne lit pas les .avi
Le message m'indiquant aussi qu'il n'y pas de fichier présent !!!


----------



## arbaot (10 Octobre 2010)

certain avi ne passe pas avec vlc 
un coup de iTunes-Friendly AVIs 2.0 peut resoudre le pb
sinon OPlayerHD lite peut y arriver et il supporte aussi le flv...

sinon j'ai eu des problèmes de synchro des fichiers par iTunes 
vlc ne les trouvais pas alors qu'iTunes les déclarait présent

et devoir passer par une boite de dialogue avec un glisser-deposer aléatoire...

maintenant j'utilise Phone Disk pour synchro les fichier depuis le Finder


----------



## nuri1951 (17 Octobre 2010)

J'ai abandonné VLC au profit de "Air Video" en appli sur iPad et en serveur sur Mac...tous les videos sur le Mac sont visibles sur l'iPad


----------

